# Where'd they go?!



## BlackCaptain (May 28, 2003)

Umm... I think I just lost about 150 posts. Is this because the Middle Earth Name Game was deleted? I'm quite curious... Was I punished or something? This is probly more of a question for a moderator...


----------



## Celebthôl (May 28, 2003)

deleted threads mate, thats all, the Mods felt like a clean up


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 28, 2003)

I still don't get why you guys are so worried about your post counts. Yes, it probably was because the Name Game got deleted.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 28, 2003)

I'm not worried... It's just I noticed that a couple weeks of TTFing got taken away from me... I just wanted to know what was goin on...


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 28, 2003)

Yes, the ME Name Game got deleted. It's a game, and people have used it to increase their post counts. A new one was started immediately, so if playing it is what gives you satisfaction, then what is the problem?



> It's just I noticed that a couple weeks of TTFing got taken away from me...



Are you sure you're not exaggerating? A couple of weeks for making short posts that haven't got much value?


----------



## Khamul (May 28, 2003)

Don't complain, I have lost almost 10 times that. Just keep posting, and you will get it back. It doesn't really matter, but I think the main thing is the time commitment placed towards posts. I really don't like the attitude taken that a post is absolutely worthless because it is not up to a certain level. Some people are stimulated by different levels, and I really don't think that someone can advance a few levels without wanting it to begin with. In this situation, I don't really see the purpose of deleting it if it was started again, but maybe that's just my ignorance about the situation.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Khamul _
> *I really don't like the attitude taken that a post is absolutely worthless because it is not up to a certain level.*



The posts in the Middle Earth Name Game were up to the level of light-heartedness. If you took a glimpse through the last few pages of it, you would have seen that it consisted of posts of the same people going back and forth, and it was quite obvious that they were doing this in order to have a soaring post count. 

Let these games be played but one shouldn't expect that this is a way to increase post counts.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 28, 2003)

Hmm... Well I guess I came off as a post hungry spammer there... I was just wondering what happened, and am not upset. It's really no big deal. Just curious!


----------



## Talierin (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *The posts in the Middle Earth Name Game were up to the level of light-heartedness. If you took a glimpse through the last few pages of it, you would have seen that it consisted of posts of the same people going back and forth, and it was quite obvious that they were doing this in order to have a soaring post count.
> 
> Let these games be played but one shouldn't expect that this is a way to increase post counts. *



I've just had a chat with Aule about it, and according to him, they were NOT spamming on it, they were looking up the names for it on every post... here's a bit of the convo:

Herald says:
I really didn't have a problem with you guys going back and forth on it, you were looking up the names and descriptions every time, right?


Aulë - Spitting Feathers says:
I'd look up the names, but we made up all our own descriptions


Aulë - Spitting Feathers says:
(notice how all of BC's names were Aulë-related and vice-versa)

Herald says:
well, that shows to me that you're using tolkien-knowledge, and not just spamming

Aulë - Spitting Feathers says:
The Name Game was extremely useful for when I read The Sil the first time
All the names made sense, something that usually doesn't happen when someone first reads it

Aulë - Spitting Feathers says:
eg, When Huan appeared, I was like "Oh, yeah: he's the Hound of Valinor"

Aulë - Spitting Feathers says:
And so forth

He also says it wasn't just random names, that last bit of it was all things having to do with "Aulë". I was keeping an eye on it too, and I feel it was not getting out of hand... So I am completely against this having been deleted... it was educational, and not spam. But what I am most against was this thread was a part of TTF's history, being one of the oldest and THE longest thread...

But I guess nothing can be done now *sighs* why wasn't it stuck in archives at the very least?


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 29, 2003)

Even if the last part of it was educational (though this is relative) the previous parts of it were full of spam.



> But what I am most against was this thread was a part of TTF's history, being one of the oldest and THE longest thread...



I wasn't aware that this was a factor that contributes to the quality of a thread.

This is a mistake on my part obviously. I apologize.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 29, 2003)

Ithrynluin, you seem to be making judgements on people, and on the quality and purpose of a thread without actual discussions with people about the topic.

You say that recent posts were pointless, spam, etc. That people were only doing it to increase post counts.

Aulë has indicated that it has helped him while reading the Sil. And I'll admit it has helped me as well. I have HORRIBLE memory retention for names, places, etc. But the ME Name Game has helped me remember some things I normally would have forgotten.

And you say that "it is quite obvious" that when Aulë and BC go back and forth in the name game that they are doing it to increase post count.

I'm sorry you see it as such. But just because that is your personal take on the matter does not make it fact. I know that to Aulë and me that it is a GAME! The other night in fact, while we were bored on MSN he invited me to play some name game. It's a GAME and we enjoy it. Especially since it excercises our knowledge of Tolkien and for some of us at least serves a greater purpose.

I will say it right now, I HATE that I have such a crappy memory retention. I HATE that I can never remember of Elladan, Elorhir, Elros and Elrond who is related to whom and how. I HATE that. But the name game forced me to think about it and to remember. I ENJOYED it.

My problem is NOT so much that you deleted the thread. Because as you pointed out you restarted one where we can continue.

My problem was that you did this because of a judgement you had passed on the people who participated.

I resent this, and am personally insulted.


----------



## Niniel (May 29, 2003)

And the same goes for the Quotable quotes threads. Beorn said he would delete them if we didn't gove more background information, because otherwise it would be considered spamming. The qq games are great fun, at least I've always thought so, and many other people do. Besides just fun you also learn things from them; e.g. when I don't know a quote and someone else does, I'm like 'hey, I had forgotten that, I should read it again'. When I have forgotten certain parts of a story the qq games remind me of how they went. 
And even if this were not so, I don't see why threads should be deleted that many people enjoy. If the mods want to make sure nobody posts in there because they want to spam, they could also put these threads in the Stuff & bother section, where the posts wouldn't count. There are many threads in there that are far more pointless and they don't get deleted.


----------



## Beleg (May 29, 2003)

I mostly agree with what Tal, Wonko and Niniel have to say.



> And the same goes for the Quotable quotes threads. Beorn said he would delete them if we didn't gove more background information, because otherwise it would be considered spamming. The qq games are great fun, at least I've always thought so, and many other people do. Besides just fun you also learn things from them; e.g. when I don't know a quote and someone else does, I'm like 'hey, I had forgotten that, I should read it again'. When I have forgotten certain parts of a story the qq games remind me of how they went.



It often happens that while searching for a Quote I come upon a passage which I want to read again and this enhances my knowledge. They aren't spam, nor waste of time. Just because most of the answers are one-line don't make them spam threads.



> As for the Name Game thread, I hadn't looked into it's recent posts, but I the early ones were spam IMO, when all one had to do was give a name ending in the last letter of the previous name.


It wasn't so in the last few pages. One had to give the name and a brief line or two describing the significance/origin of the name. 

Just because Aule and Black Captain were the only two participators didn't mean others didn't read them. The thread helped me multiple times in recalling and remembering some name I had forgotten.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 29, 2003)

Oh so let me get this straight... The Mods, or a few of them, thought that these games are just spamming and us trying to get higher post counts because we were following the rules? Hmm... Aren't games suposed to require short posts? Oh well, I guess not.


----------



## Arvedui (May 29, 2003)

Please, keep in mind that the game is NOT gone.
It's there.
Feel free to keep it going, and preferably in the same direction as it was heading in the end.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 30, 2003)

Oh I know it's there... I had the last post though and am waiting for someone to post.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 7, 2003)

I can't find the link for it anymore, BC. Can you PM me with it?


----------

